# Pictures coming out dark in  'S' for shutter priority mode., Nikon D3100



## whoezdaboss (Dec 19, 2012)

I am trying to take some pictures of moving objects using 'S' for shutter priority mode, on my Nikon D3100 I have my ISO set to 3200 and higher, but the images are coming out very dark. I have adjusted the ISO and still it comes out dark, any suggestion?


----------



## Zyr55 (Dec 19, 2012)

What shutter speed are you using?


----------



## thetrue (Dec 19, 2012)

Zyr55 said:


> What shutter speed are you using?


^^^^^^That, plus what kind of lighting conditions are you shooting in, and what is it that you're trying to capture? Also important, what type of metering is your camera set to use? There are a TON of factors that could cause this.


----------



## Overread (Dec 19, 2012)

Remember the camera has Aperture, Shutter speed and ISO to make an exposure with and nothing else. If you are getting dark photos it means that there is not enough light coming into the camera to make an exposure with. At that point you can:

1) Increase the ISO

2) Decrease the shutter speed

3) Use a wider aperture (smaller f number). 

When you are in shutter priority mode (S-mode) you control the ISO and the shutter speed and the camera adjusts the aperture. Now if the camera sets the aperture to the smallest f number and there is still not enough light then you have to make a choice - higher ISO or lower (slower) shutter speed. 

Note as you look through the viewfinder the aperture value should be stated and when you reach the limit it should blink at you. This is the camera warning you that the meter reading detects that there will be underexposure and that the camera is unable to select a wider aperture (lower f number). At that point its telling you that you have to change something or you will get an underexposed photo.


----------



## Vautrin (Dec 19, 2012)

are you sure you don't maybe have exposure compensation on by mistake?  

it can also be that you're shooting too dark, even with iso 3200

for instance, pitch black at night will never turn up bright


----------



## amolitor (Dec 19, 2012)

Quite possibly it cannot open the aperture enough to get a correct exposure. There should be some indication in the viewfinder's display of this, if this is indeed what's going on.


----------



## baturn (Dec 19, 2012)

It's pretty obvious that he's already lost interest in his own post.


----------



## amolitor (Dec 19, 2012)

It's actually more or less normal to post a question, hang about for a bit to see if an answer turns up, and then go away for a day or so before checking back in.


----------



## BobSaget (Dec 19, 2012)

had a friend come to me with a camera with a recently purched used lens telling me all his pics were coming out dark.  I took a couple of shots to verify and then looked at the lens and noticed the seller had shipped the lens with a dark polarizing filter attached.  I handed it back to him and told him "your camera's been wearing sunglasses."  Doubt this is the problem, but figured I'd share.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 19, 2012)

BobSaget said:


> had a friend come to me with a camera with a recently purched used lens telling me all his pics were coming out dark.  I took a couple of shots to verify and then looked at the lens and noticed the seller had shipped the lens with a dark polarizing filter attached.  I handed it back to him and told him "your camera's been wearing sunglasses."  Doubt this is the problem, but figured I'd share.



That post merits an internet-era, "*Great story, bro!*"


----------



## Tuffythepug (Dec 19, 2012)

Another possibility................   shooting directly into the sun or a very bright backgrouind fooling the meter into making wrong calculation for exposure


----------



## Overread (Dec 19, 2012)

Tuffythepug said:


> Another possibility................   shooting directly into the sun or a very bright backgrouind fooling the meter into making wrong calculation for exposure



This is actually a very good point considering the time of year. Snow can cause problems with the meter as it tries to expose all the white snow as grey instead of white (meters aim for exposing everything to grey, even if they are not grey). Though of course it depends where you are in the world (not everywhere gets snow) and on if you were trying to shoot snow photos at the time.

Displaying a few example photos can help to give us a better idea of what your aiming at and for and thus can show up when the problems are the result of specific circumstances such as the meter being fooled.


----------



## coastalconn (Dec 19, 2012)

Probably had the lens cap on and was too embarrassed to come back to the forum


----------

